# TechpowerUp's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge (5/14 thru 5/23)-  crunch/fold and win some cool stuff!!!



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

*TechpowerUp's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge*- *join us May 14th (0:00 UTC) thru May 23rd, 2014 (24:00 UTC) to crunch/fold and win some cool stuff!!! (less than 72 hrs to go- there's still time to join up and lend a hand)*






*Welcome to TechpowerUp's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge*

*On May 14th 2004 @W1zzard became user # 01 and started the greatest website and forum EVER!!! 
How do our TPU crunchers and folders say Happy Birthday to TechpowerUp?*

*We have a Challenge!!! *

*Link to official Challenge:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628

*We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support for this great site and the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home.*
*The plan:*

*Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.
Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some great prizes.*

*How to join:
* note- our Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing prizes with active TPU folders- If you have a Radeon 7750/GeForce 560 or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 

For crunching....

Follow this link to register and join our Team:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward

If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Our Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/

*For folding....*

*See this thread to get started:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/

If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
*Folding Team thread:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/
*Some of our past Challenge threads:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/

*Many more here too:*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/

*Challenges link at WCG:*
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1



*See the next post for prize info  now completed, check for updates frequently!
*


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 
_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

*Grand Prize: Win a Crunching/Folding Rig(two available)**

*Challenge Giveaway Rig #1*- donated by various members of our crunching/folding Teams
*Specifications/Details*
Processor: *AMD Athlon II X4 620* provided by TRWOV
Motherboard: *Gigaybyte MA78GPM-DS2H* provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Cooling: *Cooler Master 212+* provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Memory: 8GB DDR3 provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt
Video Card: *MSI 560Ti Twin Frozr II* provided by thebluebumblebee & theonedub
Hard Disk(s): *TBA* provided by yotano211
Case: *Fractal Design ARC Mini R2*- provided by sneekypete
Power Supply: *Corsair CX500* provided by Norton
Software: *Win7 HPx64* provided by T-Bob
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

*Challenge Giveaway Rig #2 *donated by BarbaricSoul*
*Specifications/Details*
Processor: *AMD 1045T*
Motherboard: *Biostar A880GZ*
Cooling: *Xigmatek Gaia SD1283*
Memory: *G Skill Red Ripjaws 2*4gig DDR3 1866*
Video Card: *ASUS HD7770*
Hard Disk(s): *WD Cavair RE 160gb*
Case: *Corsair 350D*
Power Supply: *Rosewill V2 700watt*
Software: Vista 64 bit
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

The winner of a Grand Prize will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU on the rig.

*Special prize for a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder*

*Win a GTX Titan with an EK full waterblock and backplate* -donated by the54thvoid
Quote from the54thvoid


Spoiler






> - Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder (see special requirements)
> - Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching
> - Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge
> - Shipping terms TBD upon award of prize





*Details:
- Asus GTX Titan
- EK GTX Titan waterblock and backplate*

The winner of the GTX Titan will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 12 months folding or crunching for TPU on the card.

*Other prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me

*Hardware/Software Prizes*
- *Sentey Revolution Pro mouse* - provided by sneekypete*
- *Enermax Liqtech 120S AIO cooler*- provided by sneekypete*
-*Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard* provided by stinger608*
-* Buffalo MiniStation Extreme 1TB* provided by AthlonX2*
- *Vantec NexStar WiFi enclosure* provided by AthlonX2*
- *LaCie Fuel 1TB* provided by AthlonX2*
- *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by mx500torid
- *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow
-* $25 PayPal gift (x2) *- provided by Norton
- *$20 PayPal gift* - provided by fullinfusion
- *Cooler Master 212+ cpu cooler* - provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt*
- *Nvidia 8800GTS gpu* - provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt*
Additional prizes TBA

*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

*Game giveaway*- hosted by *manofthem*
Link: TBA
Game Giveaway info:
*Games
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Alpha Prime - @james888
ARMA 2: Combined Operations - @Bow
Awesomenauts - @james888
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - @Vinska 
Crysis 2
Daylight
Dead Space
Empire Total War - @james888
Fish Fillets - @james888
Killing Floor - @Vinska
LA Noire
Max Payne 3
Natural Selection 2 - @Vinska
Payday 2 (x2) - @Vinska
Sanctum 2 - @james888
Shadow Warrior - @Vinska
Splinter Cell Blacklist - @adulaamin 
Take on Helicopters - @james888
UFO: Afterlight - @james888
The Walking Dead - @Arjai
Wanderlust - @james888



Spoiler: Grand Prizes



Grand Prizes

Dark Souls 2
Wolfenstein: The New Order* - @Vinska


*


Spoiler: Grand Prizes



* cannot be activated in Germany and Austria due to Nazi references




*Game giveaway ends TBA so check it out/get your votes in ASAP!!!
*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp 10th Birthday Challenge
- Earn a minimum of *5,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 5/30/2014 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge
Special Requirements for GTX Titan giveaway
- will require crunching and folding during the challenge at the Top 20 level in either crunching or folding
- a special drawing will be held requiring opt in
- winner will need to be a current TPU cruncher or folder as of 5/1/2014
- additional details TBA
*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 
*Challenge Participants:*
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...
*Prize winners:*


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

Wihoo, this is going to be one Epic Challenge!



Game Giveaway info:

*Games
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Alpha Prime - @james888
ARMA 2: Combined Operations - @Bow
Awesomenauts - @james888
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - @Vinska 
Crysis 2
Daylight
Dead Space
Empire Total War - @james888
Fish Fillets - @james888
Killing Floor - @Vinska
LA Noire
Max Payne 3
Natural Selection 2 - @Vinska
Payday 2 (x2) - @Vinska
Sanctum 2 - @james888
Shadow Warrior - @Vinska
Splinter Cell Blacklist - @adulaamin 
Take on Helicopters - @james888
UFO: Afterlight - @james888
The Walking Dead - @Arjai
Wanderlust - @james888



Spoiler: Grand Prizes



Grand Prizes

Dark Souls 2
Wolfenstein: The New Order - @Vinska


*


----------



## Arjai (May 9, 2014)

LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

Front page request has been submitted and the prize post should be finished up by tomorrow night


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 9, 2014)

Happy birthday TPU!

Count me in!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2014)

im in like a dirty............. ahem Yup im in


----------



## TRWOV (May 9, 2014)

Will make a nice stress test for the new 8320 before deployment.  

Count me in for everything except the crunching rigs.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 9, 2014)

Count me in for the challenge, but not for any hw prizes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

i/m in


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2014)

My rigs have had a long enough rest, I'm in and will start them up in the next day or two.


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2014)

I'm all in,


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 9, 2014)

I am all in in! and ready


----------



## stinger608 (May 9, 2014)

As I said before; you can count me in.


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2014)

I have a Pentium G850 PC at work I can add if its worth it, also my phone LG-G2 and a kindle Fire HD. If I can crunch on any of them I will set them up.

Both my other rigs are Crunching 24/7.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

Bow said:


> I have a Pentium G850 PC at work I can add if its worth it, also my phone LG-G2 and a kindle Fire HD. If I can crunch on any of them I will set them up.
> 
> Both my other rigs are Crunching 24/7.


I just downloaded WCG on my LG G2. Hopefully the quad can produce


----------



## T-Bob (May 9, 2014)

I'm in all the way. Already have 4 systems and 2 laptops spooled-up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2014)

Im in on this one! I had a scare at work today with my cooler almost crapping out but I should be getting numbers in like usual!


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

Never stopped crunching, so I'm in by default


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 9, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Never stopped crunching, so I'm in by default


lol same here


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

I just threw the game list into post #3 in this thread, so it'll be right under Norton's post #2 that will show all the main prizes.

I added in @adulaamin's donation, which I had forgotten yesterday: Splinter Cell Blacklist!


----------



## adulaamin (May 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I just threw the game list into post #3 in this thread, so it'll be right under Norton's post #2 that will show all the main prizes.
> 
> I added in @adulaamin's donation, which I had forgotten yesterday: Splinter Cell Blacklist!



It's a small contribution to a community I've learned so much from.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2014)

Planning to do this on my AMD APU laptop. How do I get it setup?


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Planning to do this on my AMD APU laptop. How do I get it setup?


 
Can a Team member assist? I'm at work and my time is limited atm

Will give you a hand this evening if you still need it and will add in a quick "how to get started" in the OP as well 

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Planning to do this on my AMD APU laptop. How do I get it setup?



Create an account here:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
(automatically registers you under team TPU) 

Download BOINC:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download_all.php



While/After creating your profile on WCG, ensure you're team is TPU, and you can choose which projects you wish to participate in, or you can choose all projects.

After installing BOINC,choose "world community grid" and sign into your profile, and that will connect to WCG and down load the WU's for your respective projects.

Use FreeDC to track stats, like ppd, Stones, pie
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

There's also a sticky here with more info and pics:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/

That should be pretty close.  If you have issues, let us know.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 9, 2014)

New contest? I'm back in. I'll have to see if I have any games I can add to the giveaway again!


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im in!


I think it's under View where you can see Advanced Settings which allows you to change all kinds of settings: cpu usage, network settings, etc. The goal is to have 100% usage. 

Either way, thanks for joining up. We love it!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I think it's under View where you can see Advanced Settings which allows you to change all kinds of settings: cpu usage, network settings, etc. The goal is to have 100% usage.
> 
> Either way, thanks for joining up. We love it!



Awesome. uses constant 100% cpu now. And GPU. Using 64-bit version too.


----------



## lZKoce (May 9, 2014)

Never crunched before. I have one machine only, in the signature. May be I could try. So I registered and downloaded as it says in the previous post. I chose the Clean Energy project. Ok it works. How do I know if I am part of TPU team?

EDIT: so as to not have a new post. I joined the TPU team. I haven't restarted the application. Nickname: Sutura. Team captain can you see me  I don't the nVidia GPU is taking part tough. I will look at the options.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 9, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> Never crunched before. I have one machine only, in the signature. May be I could try. So I registered and downloaded as it says in the previous post. I chose the Clean Energy project. Now it downloads something, but it will take a while  How do I know if I am part of TPU team?



sign in here

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/viewLogin.do

and after you sign in.

click here again

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1

and then join


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2014)

go here and log in:

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do

You should see that it says "My Team: TechPowerUp!" near the top right.


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

lZKoce said:


> Never crunched before. I have one machine only, in the signature. May be I could try. So I registered and downloaded as it says in the previous post. I chose the Clean Energy project. Ok it works. How do I know if I am part of TPU team?
> 
> EDIT: so as to not have a new post. I joined the TPU team. I haven't restarted the application. Nickname: Sutura. Team captain can you see me  I don't the nVidia GPU is taking part tough. I will look at the options.



Yup, I forgot to mention about making sure you select user team to be TPU (@MxPhenom 216, please make sure you did this too)

There isn't any gpu work available for WCG currently that TPU is involved with, so don't be alarmed by that


Also, We go by FreeDC for points, pie, Milestones and the can be found herr
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today




t_ski said:


> go here and log in:
> 
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do
> 
> You should see that it says "My Team: TechPowerUp!" near the top right.


Thanks T for pointing that out!  can't believe I forgot that


----------



## volkor (May 9, 2014)

*Happy Birthday TPU and count me in too*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2014)

Would you guys say that Crunching and folding can be a decent CPU stability test for overclocking?


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2014)

I wouldn't use it as a stability test. A bad CPU OC will return failed WUs to WCG which will take a few days before they pop up on your Results Page- so for X amount of time you have no idea if you are actually stable- save for a BSOD which OCCT or Prime95 could more easily identify. For F@H, you really don't want to be 85% into a Quick Return Bonus WU then have your GPU OC fail. Thats hours down the drain and the failed WU counts against your return percentage.

I always stick to normal stability and stress testing then load up F@H and WCG when I am confident its 100%.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 9, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Would you guys say that Crunching and folding can be a decent CPU stability test for overclocking?



it's what I use.


----------



## Eroticus (May 9, 2014)

We going to win ! TPU FTW  :3


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Would you guys say that Crunching and folding can be a decent CPU stability test for overclocking?



I agree with what @theonedub said about using it as a stability test. However, after normal stress testing to find your stable OC, running BOINC 100% will show you if your OC become unstable, most directly with bsod's, reboot or shutdowns. It works both ways.



Also, for those interested in joining, using this link below will register you under team TPU, simplifying things.  I also changed it in my previous post  Norton is going to be throwing together a "How to Begin Crunching" thing in the OP a little later 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I wouldn't use it as a stability test. A bad CPU OC will return failed WUs to WCG which will take a few days before they pop up on your Results Page- so for X amount of time you have no idea if you are actually stable- save for a BSOD which OCCT or Prime95 could more easily identify. For F@H, you really don't want to be 85% into a Quick Return Bonus WU then have your GPU OC fail. Thats hours down the drain and the failed WU counts against your return percentage.
> 
> I always stick to normal stability and stress testing then load up F@H and WCG when I am confident its 100%.



For initial stability it may not be the best option but for long term stability it's a pretty good test imho.

When I setup a rig I get it running stable first and then hit it with crunching or folding to prove it! 

** Pro tip:* benchmark or prime, etc... stable is generally a higher overclock than crunching/folding stable. A slight lowering of clocks is expected if you crunch or fold


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2014)

You guys are right on about the benefit as a long term stability tester, knew I missed something.


----------



## Norton (May 9, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I agree with what @theonedub said about using it as a stability test. However, after normal stress testing to find your stable OC, running BOINC 100% will show you if your OC become unstable, most directly with bsod's, reboot or shutdowns. It works both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added links for joining the TPU crunching or folding Teams in the OP- please let me know if there is anything else we should add in

Details left:
- links for stats/past challenges
- the prize post (tonight... I promise!) 
- etc...

Bear with me... it's getting a little busy here and I just got home from work


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

I don't think I have to mention I am in. Also once Norton does the prize post I will do an update on one of them and let the team know where we stand on it.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I don't think I have to mention I am in. Also once Norton does the prize post I will do an update on one of them and let the team know where we stand on it.



Prize post is up! 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/#post-3104920

*Details are subject to change with or without notice as corrections/adjustments are made


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

Okay update on Giveaway rig number 1.
*First I want to give a special thanks to those that made it possible. In no particular Order,* *Sneekypete, TRWOV, thebluebumblebee, theonedub, Norton, T-bob, yotano211, Thank you so much for helping to make this possible once again. Without the donations we couldn't keep doing these builds. 
*
Okay on to the update, all parts have arrived except the cpu and the hdd which should be here soon. I am going to start assembly of the rig Sunday and run it with the cpu from my 1055t rig and my spare drive from my x58 920 rig. to put it through it's paces and I am going to try and run it for the challenge.
*



*


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Okay update on Giveaway rig number 1.
> *First I want to give a special thanks to those that made it possible. In no particular Order,* *Sneekypete, TRWOV, thebluebumblebee, theonedub, Norton, T-bob, yotano211, Thank you so much for helping to make this possible once again. Without the donations we couldn't keep doing these builds.
> *
> Okay on to the update, all parts have arrived except the cpu which should be here soon. I am going to start assembly of the rig Sunday and run it with the cpu from my 1055t rig to put it through it's paces and I am going to try and run it for the challenge.
> ...




Looks great! Love that cruncher rig pron!


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

I think I'll have to give the Android boinc app a solid go this Challenge! I tried it once for a short while on my s4, but I didn't get the hang of it at all  

This time, I mean business!


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> *TechpowerUp's 10th Birthday WCG Challenge*- *join us May 14th thru May 23rd, 2014 to crunch/fold and win some cool stuff!!! (starts soon- time is now to join up)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea captain


Norton said:


> As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available
> _*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._
> 
> *Grand Prize: Win a Crunching/Folding Rig(two available)**
> ...


Amazing list! What an awesome team


manofthem said:


> Wihoo, this is going to be one Epic Challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great game giveaway!!! Combined with the other prizes, the donated items from our community for these challenges demonstrates what a great team we are. You guys/gals rock!



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Planning to do this on my AMD APU laptop. How do I get it setup?


Thanks for joining our great team  What about crunching with your 4770K? Mine at 4.4GHz averages about 6,000 boinc points a day...

Like t_ski, I am in as I have not stopped crunching

EDIT:
Just fired-up the 'ol laptop that I used to crunch on 24/7:




Not much, but every bit counts

Second EDIT:
Main rig (been crunching on this rig for almost a year)


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 10, 2014)

I just tossed in my laptop to crunch for the duration of the challenge



Spoiler: screenshot


----------



## Doc41 (May 10, 2014)

Always running so why not, will run my bro's rig for 2x i5 750s


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Always running so why not, will run my bro's rig for 2x i5 750s



Nothing wrong with borrowing some family members' pcs for a little while; that's what I'm doing too.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 10, 2014)

so we breaking out the laptops also huh? Here is my little beast (roflmao, but every little bit helps)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

You guy's bringing in laptops huh? Don't make me fire up my retro rigs.  Can't use my laptop, it might spontaneously explode.


----------



## pcexpert (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday TPU 
hmmm this all seams interesting i have a coin mining rigs with lots of amd 7970 gpu but with low power cpu, can the crunching run on gpu only?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2014)

pcexpert said:


> Happy Birthday TPU
> hmmm this all seams interesting i have a coin mining rigs with lots of amd 7970 gpu but with low power cpu, can the crunching run on gpu only?


Not at this time, but you can Fold for the F@H team while we bring our CPU's over to the WCG team!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

pcexpert said:


> Happy Birthday TPU
> hmmm this all seams interesting i have a coin mining rigs with lots of amd 7970 gpu but with low power cpu, can the crunching run on gpu only?


There are no Gpu wu's at this time. Cpu only. But you can if you want to help, Fold with those 7970's. The Folding team which we bow to and are very close with would love to have have you. If you want to crunch on your cpu's every little bit does help 



Ninja buck beat me to it 


Also Buck, I have a dedicated folding rig in the works. I should have it done in a couple weeks.


----------



## Norton (May 10, 2014)

Reminder.....

For the challenge prizes you can* crunch OR fold* or *crunch AND fold* as long as you're turning in work every day and are a member of at least one of the TPU Teams 

***UPDATE***
- game list for game giveaway added to the prize post


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2014)

My internet had been spotty all month, what happens if a connection issue results in a day(s) with no results?


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

theonedub said:


> My internet had been spotty all month, what happens if a connection issue results in a day(s) with no results?



Seems that your work will get uploaded when the connection gets re-established, and if you're low one day, it'll be made up the next day.  

However, I'd suggest increasing your buffer to make sure you have enough work in case no internet connection for a day or 2.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

theonedub said:


> My internet had been spotty all month, what happens if a connection issue results in a day(s) with no results?


Hey dub, you just need 5k of points during the challenge to qualify.  If you have a day of no report you will be fine and you will upload the next day


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

Added links to some of our past Challenges to the OP


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Added links to some of our past Challenges to the OP



Haha, I was just glancing through the HCC challenge thread from way back when I joined up, and it brought back so many memories lol. Boy, I was really lost back then  not much has changed 

I love challenge times


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Haha, I was just glancing through the HCC challenge thread from way back when I joined up, and it brought back so many memories lol. Boy, I was really lost back then  not much has changed
> 
> I love challenge times



Once you can show people the way, you aren't lost anymore.


----------



## PolRoger (May 11, 2014)

I'm "in" for the 10th B-Day Challenge! I'm going to start the process of converting my rigs to WCG beginning today.


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2014)

PolRoger said:


> I'm "in" for the 10th B-Day Challenge! I'm going to start the process of converting my rigs to WCG beginning today.



We welcome you sir, happy to have you aboard!


----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> We welcome you sir, happy to have you aboard!



^^^this!!!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bow (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Norton (May 11, 2014)

*41 Teams signed up so far!* 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628

We may be adding some more prizes- keep an eye on the prize post for details (post #2 of this thread)


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

*We are closing in on 36 hours before the Challenge starts- time is now to join up and get your rigs crunching**
*takes a few days to get up to full speed


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2014)

Unfortunately last night didn't go as I had planned, and I will have to wait til later today to get the other pc running   very upset about this, but there's nothing that can be done. I hope everyone else had a better time getting ready!


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 12, 2014)

Guys looks like my crunching might be postponed. Someone knocked a hose lose and killed my main rigs pump. So I have to get a new one now.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 12, 2014)

I managed to get my second FX-8320 running late yesterday. But for some reason, with the same clocks (3.6 GHz) that were perfectly fine on Linux, it isn't stable when running BOINC on Windows and hangs / BSODs / crashes once in a while. At first I tested with +100 MHz higher (3.7 GHz) than I had normally. It was rock solid and passed one and a half hours of linpack sizzling just fine, no errors, no freezes, no BSODs, no nothing. And then BSOD'ed ten minutes into running BOINC afterwards.
I dropped down those clocks back to 3.6 GHz hoping it will work, but as I already noted it ain't stable – my father reported that it hanged after ~ an hour of BOINC'ing. After that, it's been running for two hours fine. But that was 4 hours ago and I have no idea how it does now. I'm going to have to visit him and tweak it.
Man, I really don't want to bump by voltage up. 
I don't like this. I don't like this one bit. Especially how linpack couldn't catch any failure after that long...


----------



## Norton (May 12, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> Guys looks like my crunching might be postponed. Someone knocked a hose lose and killed my main rigs pump. So I have to get a new one now.


 
stinger608 had some pumps in his FS thread


Vinska said:


> I managed to get my second FX-8320 running late yesterday. But for some reason, with the same clocks (3.6 GHz) that were perfectly fine on Linux, it isn't stable when running BOINC on Windows and hangs / BSODs / crashes once in a while. At first I tested with +100 MHz higher (3.7 GHz) than I had normally. It was rock solid and passed one and a half hours of linpack sizzling just fine, no errors, no freezes, no BSODs, no nothing. And then BSOD'ed ten minutes into running BOINC afterwards.
> I dropped down those clocks back to 3.6 GHz hoping it will work, but as I already noted it ain't stable – my father reported that it hanged after ~ an hour of BOINC'ing. After that, it's been running for two hours fine. But that was 4 hours ago and I have no idea how it does now. I'm going to have to visit him and tweak it.
> Man, I really don't want to bump by voltage up.
> I don't like this. I don't like this one bit. Especially how linpack couldn't catch any failure after that long...


 
I had an issue with a bad ram stick causing problems a while back. Did you try memtest? Also had a bad HDD give me problems. Not sure if these are similar to your issue- just saying that I've had problems in those areas.

You could try dropping ram back to 1333 to try to take the stress off of the chips IMC.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 12, 2014)

Norton said:


> You could try dropping ram back to 1333 to try to take the stress off of the chips IMC.



That ram is already at 1333 lol. HDD appears to be perfectly fine. Should try running memtest, though.


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 12, 2014)

I guess I'll try entering a contest this time.  Count me in for both of them!


----------



## manofthem (May 12, 2014)

Finally got BOINC working on my Galaxy S4!  I don't know how effective it'll be, but every little bit helps


----------



## Bow (May 12, 2014)

I still have to try it on my LG-G2


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2014)

Well, I'm late getting started. Just switched over the 4P Opty 6176 server and have to wait for midnight to switch over the Opty 6180 Server(gotta finish my F@H work). I will let them load up the buffer's then I'm going "dark" until the challenge starts. I should be able to dump approx 2 days work on the 1st day of the challenge.

Also...just cranked up the i7-870 and Phenom II x4 B93. Working on getting WCG running on the A6-6420K(HTPC).


----------



## stinger608 (May 13, 2014)

That will be a ton then Buck.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

*We are closing in on 24 hours before the Challenge starts- time to heat up the tires 
*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *We are closing in on 24 hours before the Challenge starts- time to heat up the tires
> *


And............*"Light the Fires"*


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

My fire right now is more of a small candle


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2014)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *We are closing in on 24 hours before the Challenge starts- time to heat up the tires
> *



My laptop is likely getting how those tires are getting lol.

At least this is a true test to determine if Toshiba really does have heat issues with their laptops, or at least that used to be their reputation.

Oh, I almost forgot, @Irony are you partaking in this? Itll be my first. I remember you asked me if I wanted to join up during the last challenge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2014)

I am spooling up as we speak. The little addition has done good on it's first day.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am spooling up as we speak. The little addition has done good on it's first day.



2 of my rigs lost their internet connection- hope I can get it fixed by tomorrow 

Also, swapped the i3 in my folder rig for an i5 - 2 more cores to the crunching farm


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Turn it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

I'm finally like the Hunger Games.... I'm catching fire! 








Finally got the 4670k spooling up, got the s4 crunching (well, as often as it's plugged in), and my 2 rigs going, so I'm going as well as I will be 

There's a slight _slight_ chance of adding another part-time pc, but I am not counting on that at all


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

I am hoping to get my brother Crunching, tomorrow. I am also gonna pressure another dude to get off his ass, figuratively, and get to it!! Right now!

So, dude just agreed to Crunch on the rig we got from @theonedub some time ago!! Calling him in the morning, to talk him through it. I hope I can do it on the phone, he's new to computers.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2014)

I am going to crunch like mad through this challenge. After it's over I am going to do some reconfiguring of some of my rigs. The 8350 rig is going to be down for a short time due to drive and os change. The other rigs are going to go down for spring cleaning.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

Is any of my data coming in for you guys now?


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I am hoping to get my brother Crunching, tomorrow. I am also gonna pressure another dude to get off his ass, figuratively, and get to it!! Right now!
> 
> So, dude just agreed to Crunch on the rig we got from @theonedub some time ago!! Calling him in the morning, to talk him through it. I hope I can do it on the phone, he's new to computers.



Sometimes we gotta push our bros/friends.  I had to bother my brother to get his rig crunching, not because he didn't want to but because we've just been very busy lately.  I was talking him through the setup tonight, and he asked about the dates.  I told him it starts tomorrow and it takes a bit to spool up.  His response was, "Well, why didn't we start this like 2-3 days ago?" lol, I was like, "I called and texted you Saturday and Sunday about this....." Whatevs, we did what we could. 




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am going to crunch like mad through this challenge. After it's over I am going to do some reconfiguring of some of my rigs. The 8350 rig is going to be down for a short time due to drive and os change. The other rigs are going to go down for spring cleaning.



I'm going like mad for the duration too.  Afterward I'm finally going to be trying to mix in some folding on my rigs, along with the crunching.  I've just been so busy/out of town/sick/inebriated ( @Arjai) lately that I haven't had the chance.  I think the F@H team thinks I'm full of poop about it


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is any of my data coming in for you guys now?


?


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is any of my data coming in for you guys now?



FreeDC shows nothing, as well as the WCG site...






Not sure what's going on....  Has your rig been crunching 24/7 since starting?


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I've just been so busy/out of town/sick lately that I haven't had the chance.  I think the F@H team thinks I'm full of poop about it


Don't forget, "inebriated" !


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Don't forget, "inebriated" !


Yes, I must add that in too


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> FreeDC shows nothing, as well as the WCG site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it hasn't but has been all day today, I just hit "Update" in the manager.


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No it hasn't but has been all day today, I just hit "Update" in the manager.



Was there any completed work that was ready for upload?

I'd say take a look at your Results Status page on WCG site.  Go to the site, go to My Contribution, then click Results Status.  Check in there to see what's going on.  It'll list your current/completed/pending work.

Come to think of it: I don't think there will be anything there becuse WCG says no results have been returned at all..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

Do you need to finish one piece of work 100% for it to return anything?


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Do you need to finish one piece of work 100% for it to return anything?


YEP. 100% = Done.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> YEP. 100% = Done.



Oh okay thats why, im like 70% through my first thing.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2014)

BTW about the no gaming during the challenge to maximize 'dem points things...
Running games is part of my _job_, so can I be exempt from this rule?


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Oh okay thats why, im like 70% through my first thing.



You're reporting numbers now, looking forward to more


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You're reporting numbers now, looking forward to more



Sweet, ive had it running since midnight last night.


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Sweet, ive had it running since midnight last night.


Then your numbers will increase.  FreeDC updates 3 times a day _usually_ so you're likely to higher output


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Vinska said:


> BTW about the no gaming during the challenge to maximize 'dem points things...
> Running games is part of my _job_, so can I be exempt from this rule?


Take some Holiday time!! 
Really though, you only game with one of your boxen so, I think, considering your Farm, you should be officially exempted from this rule. I'll run it past the rules committee.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

Vinska said:


> BTW about the no gaming during the challenge to maximize 'dem points things...
> Running games is part of my _job_, so can I be exempt from this rule?


 
Let's call it a suggestion  If you were only running one rig and gaming seriously affects your ppd then I would call it a recommendation!

I should stop folding on one of my rigs too but that ain't happening! 

*7 hours to go before the start.... GO time is coming up fast!!!*


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2014)

P.S. I bumped one of my FX-8320 to 4.05 GHz


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

*Moar prizes!!!* 

Updated the prize post with the following donated by @AthlonX2

-* Buffalo MiniStation Extreme 1TB* provided by AthlonX2*
- *Vantec NexStar WiFi enclosure* provided by AthlonX2*
- *LaCie Fuel 1TB* provided by AthlonX2*

*Thanks again to all of the donators!!!*


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> - Buffalo MiniStation Extreme 1TB



I need that.....and *Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard*

and.......*Enermax Liqtech 120S AIO cooler

and............*


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

Bow said:


> I need that.....


 
Trying the I want/I get thing again?


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2014)

It has worked well in the past...


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

I want this. I need this! I want to put the luck I HAVE on this! *Does magic dance and mumbles incoherently*

*Challenge Giveaway Rig #2 *donated by BarbaricSoul*
*Specifications/Details*
Processor: *AMD 1045T*
Motherboard: *Biostar A880GZ*
Cooling: *Xigmatek Gaia SD1283*
Memory: *G Skill Red Ripjaws 2*4gig DDR3 1866*
Video Card: *ASUS HD7770*
Hard Disk(s): *WD Cavair RE 160gb*
Case: *Corsair 350D*
Power Supply: *Rosewill V2 700watt*
Software: Vista 64 bit

Bring it to ME!!!!


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Awesome. uses constant 100% cpu now. And GPU. Using 64-bit version too.


Watch the number's fly!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

I want to start working on the Clean Energy Project. I have it selected as one of my contributions on the World Community Grid, but on the actual application I cannot select it as one of my projects works.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I want to start working on the Clean Energy Project. I have it selected as one of my contributions on the World Community Grid, but on the actual application I cannot select it as one of my projects works.


When the Boinc Mgr connects, next time, it will update the settings you made on the WCG site. Allowing for your work cache, it will eventually drop one in for you. They are bigger and will make your computer run a little hotter, especially if that is all you are running. 

The CEP Challenge, a while back, tested the cooling fan on this UltraBook. I used a wood block to prop it up so it wouldn't burn up. 

So, one or two at a time should be fine. Good Luck and thanks for the help!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> When the Boinc Mgr connects, next time, it will update the settings you made on the WCG site. Allowing for your work cache, it will eventually drop one in for you. They are bigger and will make your computer run a little hotter, especially if that is all you are running.
> 
> The CEP Challenge, a while back, tested the cooling fan on this UltraBook. I used a wood block to prop it up so it wouldn't burn up.
> 
> So, one or two at a time should be fine. Good Luck and thanks for the help!!



Its wierd because 2 days ago I chose to partake in the Clean Energy. Nothing has dropped into my mgr yet. Been doing the FightingAIDS@Home this whole time.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its wierd because 2 days ago I chose to partake in the Clean Energy. Nothing has dropped into my mgr yet. Been doing the FightingAIDS@Home this whole time.


Click on Device Manager...




Then Click on "Selected Profile", home in my case.




Select Custom Profile...




Scroll down,
Pick everything, or the Project of your choice...




Scroll down,
Check memory usage and then network and then WU Cache. I used to use a 4 day cache, started getting in trouble with deadlines. Now I use 3 day cache and no problems. The 0.2, network connect, means it checks for a connection every 4.8 minutes. Which is fine for me since, when I am online, is is generally for more than ten minutes and BOINC will have updated by then.




Scroll down,
Here is the Clean Energy Project, special stuff. As I suggested earlier, start with two and then watch your temps. Then three, repeat, until you are comfortable with the temperatures and workload.




I hope this helps?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

Almost 100% on another piece. More numbers coming in soon!


----------



## R00kie (May 13, 2014)

Count me in, mates!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 13, 2014)

Good luck guys!

My 2700k, 2500k, G3220 at 100% plus the laptop and the xeon, will do fine aswell


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2014)

PolRoger said:


> I'm "in" for the 10th B-Day Challenge! I'm going to start the process of converting my rigs to WCG beginning today.


Hey PolRodger, what are you running for crunchers? I noticed you have them hidden. LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I want to start working on the Clean Energy Project. I have it selected as one of my contributions on the World Community Grid, but on the actual application I cannot select it as one of my projects works.


You got you I7 working ?

I have had mine running constantly since last week to spool up @4.6 (100.01) bus and temps on the water is sitting anywhere form 62-65 on all cores with fans on med speed.

Plus its a good stress tester.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> You got you I7 working ?
> 
> I have had mine running constantly since last week to spool up @4.6 (100.01) bus and temps on the water is sitting anywhere form 62-65 on all cores with fans on med speed.
> 
> Plus its a good stress tester.



Nah, using my laptop right. Has an AMD APU, but its something.

I have been at home since my spring break since i crashed my mountain bike, and had to get surgery on my elbow. Tore both the lcl and mcl in my elbow clean off, one of them got pretty destroyed, but they were able to repair it and re-attach to the bone.

When I get back to school I am going to update my motherboard BIOS and try and get 4.4-4.5 stable on my chip with memory at 2400.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

*Here's what we're going to do in just over 3 hours from now!!* 










*Can you feel it?*


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I am hoping to get my brother Crunching, tomorrow. I am also gonna pressure another dude to get off his ass, figuratively, and get to it!! Right now!
> 
> So, dude just agreed to Crunch on the rig we got from @theonedub some time ago!! Calling him in the morning, to talk him through it. I hope I can do it on the phone, he's new to computers.



Dude would not answer!! I will see him tonight. He is gonna be in for it!! Sent a text, called twice and e-mailed him! I might have to beat the crap out of him! He is seriously pissing me off. He'd better have a decent answer to as why he did not return my calls or text!


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Here's what we're going to do in just over 3 hours from now!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 hours? That is 7 pm Central. I thought it was starting at midnight. If it is at 7, should I unload my sandbag now or wait until the WCG update is over?


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> 3 hours? That is 7 pm Central. I thought it was starting at midnight. If it is at 7, should I unload my sandbag now or wait until the WCG update is over?



May 14th (0:00 GMT) thru May 23rd (24:00 GMT) 

*Starts in 2hrs 50min from now

EDIT- *fixed the end date on the thread title... my bad


----------



## Eroticus (May 13, 2014)

Who cares .. vitrification takes 3~4 hours any way...  and it's for good thing not for you earnings -.- xD...


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Dude would not answer!! I will see him tonight. He is gonna be in for it!! Sent a text, called twice and e-mailed him! I might have to beat the crap out of him! He is seriously pissing me off. He'd better have a decent answer to as why he did not return my calls or text!



Keep on him, get it going! 



Good new on my end...
After some calls/texts/emails, I just got my other brother do let me "borrow" his 3570k as a part time cruncher, likely just during the day hours.  Persistance pays off


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Keep on him, get it going!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see all the numbers now!


----------



## PolRoger (May 13, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey PolRoger, what are you running for crunchers? I noticed you have them hidden. LOL




For the Challenge-  I'm going to roll with 8 rigs... 34-cores/56-threads... 

QX6850@3833MHz (Air)
Q9650@4338MHz (Water)
W3570@4333MHz (Water)
980X@4200MHz (Water)
2500K@4900MHz (Water)
2600K@4600MHz (Air)
3770K@4500Mhz (Air)
4770K@4600Mhz (Water)


*"Scotty... I need more Power!"


 *


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2014)

PolRoger said:


> For the Challenge-  I'm going to roll with 8 rigs... 34-cores/56-threads...
> 
> QX6850@3833MHz (Air)
> Q9650@4338MHz (Water)
> ...



Nice!!! 

Mine are in my sig (update pending- I changed some stuff around)

*Updated-* 36 cores/52 threads


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

PolRoger said:


> For the Challenge-  I'm going to roll with 8 rigs... 34-cores/56-threads...
> 
> QX6850@3833MHz (Air)
> Q9650@4338MHz (Water)
> ...










Norton said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Mine are in my sig (update pending- I changed some stuff around)


----------



## fullinfusion (May 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nah, using my laptop right. Has an AMD APU, but its something.
> 
> I have been at home since my spring break since i crashed my mountain bike, and had to get surgery on my elbow. Tore both the lcl and mcl in my elbow clean off, one of them got pretty destroyed, but they were able to repair it and re-attach to the bone.
> 
> When I get back to school I am going to update my motherboard BIOS and try and get 4.4-4.5 stable on my chip with memory at 2400.


That sucks, anything that is painful sucks lol but it happens just glad its working out for you. Remember it could've been worse. 

I'm waiting for that new 4790k to come out then its upgrade time and its going to be the last for 2-3 years.
And a lappy does the trick, it all adds up for sure.
I wish I knew how to get my lgG2 quad core phone to crunch as its pretty powerful and sense I'm in the truck for the next 2 days I can leave it plugged in and let it chomp away then dump the work once back across the border.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 13, 2014)

"The Crunchium is strong with this one"  – Darth Boincr on @PolRoger


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2014)

PolRoger said:


> For the Challenge-  I'm going to roll with 8 rigs... 34-cores/56-threads...
> 
> QX6850@3833MHz (Air)
> Q9650@4338MHz (Water)
> ...


Damn very nice


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2014)

*READY- SET........ GO!!!!!*


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2014)

And with the exciting start of our Challenge, we want to brace ourselves for some free games coming our way.  Check back tomorrow night to get in on some awesome Game Giveaway goodness, as there's lots to go around.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2014)

I just dumped my BOINC load ('cept for the 3.4 GHz FX-8320 which I can't reach remotely. Must have BSOD'ed again...)
It's 03:15 here. I waited for the challenge to start to dump it all. Well deserved sleep time now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2014)

Just dumped 24+ hrs worth of work from 106 cores/110 threads.

*It's Time!!!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 14, 2014)

My rigs are spooled atleast most of them. It's party time.


----------



## theonedub (May 14, 2014)

Uploaded a days worth of WUs from my i7- think the heat made my WiFi drop


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2014)

I dumped three days of work, from my i5 Lappytop.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 14, 2014)

Alright, all my 22 cores and 44 threads are spooled with enough tasks in the pipeline to crunch for the challenge, and working at 100% as of today, let's do this people, let's show 'em who's the boss! 

CRUNCHING MODE, ENGAGE!


----------



## mx500torid (May 14, 2014)

Polroger says: For the Challenge- I'm going to roll with 8 rigs... 34-cores/56-threads... 


QX6850@3833MHz (Air)
Q9650@4338MHz (Water)
W3570@4333MHz (Water)
980X@4200MHz (Water)
2500K@4900MHz (Water)
2600K@4600MHz (Air)
3770K@4500Mhz (Air)
4770K@4600Mhz (Water)





Thats alot of firepower!!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> That sucks, anything that is painful sucks lol but it happens just glad its working out for you. Remember it could've been worse.
> 
> I'm waiting for that new 4790k to come out then its upgrade time and its going to be the last for 2-3 years.
> And a lappy does the trick, it all adds up for sure.
> I wish I knew how to get my lgG2 quad core phone to crunch as its pretty powerful and sense I'm in the truck for the next 2 days I can leave it plugged in and let it chomp away then dump the work once back across the border.



Yeah, if I would have known about the 4790k I would have waited for sure. If I was working right now id get one, unless I am happy with what I get out of the 4770k. Need to buy that Intel Tuning Plan warranty.


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2014)

I think I'll just fire up the 2320. Kind of in a tight spot ATM.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2014)

You've gotta ask yourself a question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2014)

Even though I dumped several days worth of work, it seems to have done jack shit, as most of it was FAAH. Meanwhile, FAAH is on a horribly low point rewards roll again HAHA.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Even though I dumped several days worth of work, it seems to have done jack shit, as most of it was FAAH. Meanwhile, FAAH is on a horribly low point rewards roll again HAHA.


I still have FAAH set as the only project. Just changed it to all projects to see if it helps.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> May 14th (0:00 GMT) thru May 23rd (24:00 GMT)
> 
> *Starts in 2hrs 50min from now
> 
> EDIT- *fixed the end date on the thread title... my bad



The WCG site uses UTC, since that is the only consitent time zone (in the "summer" mode of DST, GMT is an hour ahead of UTC).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2014)

aaah! How do I install WCG on Ubuntu?


----------



## Peter1986C (May 14, 2014)

Use the Software Center.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2014)

got it


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> The WCG site uses UTC, since that is the only consitent time zone (in the "summer" mode of DST, GMT is an hour ahead of UTC).


 
Updated it in the OP- Thx!.... too many f#&^'g time zones! 

Next time I'm going to use stardate


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Updated it in the OP- Thx!.... too many f#&^'g time zones!
> 
> Next time I'm going to use stardate


Good thing I waited to dump until 9:30PM EST, but then there is the lag while validating, so it shouldn't have been a factor. I'm looking forward to Team TPU putting some big numbers on the board this morning!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2014)

good ol trusty* date --utc --iso-8601=minutes *always does the trick


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Good thing I waited to dump until 9:30PM EST, but then there is the lag while validating, so it shouldn't have been a factor. I'm looking forward to Team TPU putting some big numbers on the board this morning!


 
I dumped at around 8:15PM EST and FreeDC picked it up for yesterday's totals but WCG counted it as today's.... which should be counted in the challenge totals.

The FreeDC morning update looks great today!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> aaah! How do I install WCG on Ubuntu?





Chevalr1c said:


> Use the Software Center.


Notice what I was asking a 3:30 in the morning.  For what ever reason, your response made me realize that I should be searching for BOINC, not WCG.  The other thing that threw me is how the "file menu" is moved to the top of the screen.


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 14, 2014)

Current rigs - 2 i5-4570s (Personal and brothers rigs), an i5-3~~~m (Work pc), and an i5 2~~~m (Mac Mini). Less cores than last year, but should be crunching more now!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2014)

Is it still true that AMD cards are better at this BOICing stuff? Or has NVIDIA caught up? Or does it depend on what service/app you use?


----------



## Eroticus (May 14, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is it still true that AMD cards are better at this BOICing stuff? Or has NVIDIA caught up? Or does it depend on what service/app you use?


Yep same story as bitcoins.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 14, 2014)

It goes slightly better if You dish out 'dem shekels for a "compute-enabled" card like a Titan, otherwise, no. Dishing out even more shekels for a Tesla card should make slightly better a bit more. 

And by "slighly" I mean it's still crap.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 14, 2014)

But, some BOINC projects are actually nVidia optimised and CUDA only. But it is true in case of the former WCG GPU WUs, probably POEM GPU WUs and certainly Folding at Home.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> But, some BOINC projects are actually nVidia optimised and CUDA only. But it is true in case of the former WCG GPU WUs, probably POEM GPU WUs and certainly Folding at Home.



My friend refered me to Prime Grid as a place to go to for nvidia cards. I guess when i jave money to fit my file server eith more power to do crunching while i dont need it for file stuff, ill look for some second hand amd gpus like a 270x/280. also second hand 1155 xeon chip.


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> The FreeDC morning update looks great today!!!



You got that right boss!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> But, some BOINC projects are actually nVidia optimised and CUDA only. But it is true in case of the former WCG GPU WUs, probably POEM GPU WUs *and certainly Folding at Home.*


Not completely true anymore.  With the latest core, AMD and Nvidia are about equal watt for watt, but, Nvidia puts a much heavier load on the CPU (kinda important around here)  Also, at this time, AMD seems more committed to OpenCL than is Nvidia.  Nvidia is promising that they are going to fix this but that has been going on for quite a while now.  Therefore, I'm looking to get AMD GPU's, not Nvidia.


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2014)

Let's see if this page of number's changes tomorrow...


----------



## Eroticus (May 14, 2014)

BTW some one ever had GPU work ? on  Bionic ?


----------



## manofthem (May 14, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> BTW some one ever had GPU work ? on  Bionic ?



We did when the HCC project used gpu WU's but since then there hasn't been anything for us. We keep hoping other projects will take advantage of it but...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not completely true anymore.  With the latest core, AMD and Nvidia are about equal watt for watt, but, Nvidia puts a much heavier load on the CPU (kinda important around here)  Also, at this time, AMD seems more committed to OpenCL than is Nvidia.  Nvidia is promising that they are going to fix this but that has been going on for quite a while now.  Therefore, I'm looking to get AMD GPU's, not Nvidia.



yep, if there was a 7870/270x prize to win in this challenge and I won it, my mission to turning my file server into a cruncher too would be every so much closer!


----------



## Norton (May 14, 2014)

Can't have a Birthday without cake!!!










Don't be a Milton.... Make sure you get a piece!


----------



## Irony (May 14, 2014)

Wow I'm dumb. I looked and it said, 5-14 thru 5-23 and I'm like crap I missed it that was last month... then I looked again today, and I'm like holy crap it's starting today!!!?? Lol...it was like 4am when I checked, in my defense

I've got my main rig crunching, gonna fire up the other two shortly. Wish i coulda gotten spooled up before


Edit: I've got my laptop running; and athlon quad with lots of fans on it running; and my main rig. Good thing it's cold down here in the basement...


----------



## fullinfusion (May 15, 2014)

I'm sure not happy with my PPD and the rigs been spooled up sense last week. I wonder if that .1 of a bus speed bump from 100.0 to 100.1 is messing my PPD? Shitty thing is I'm 800miles away to see with is going on. I should be in the 6k PPD easy unless all that aids jobs have real crappy project points. Any ideas ppl?


----------



## Arjai (May 15, 2014)

FA@H has been giving low points lately, as has MCM. whatever. They both have fluctuated a bit in the past.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 15, 2014)

I run all projects, enjoying the ride.


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

*Challenge results Day 1- TechPowerUp leads the challenge!* 

* *Rochester Institute of Technology* is close behind! 






*Great job Team!!!*


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Therefore, I'm looking to get AMD GPU's, not Nvidia.





Spoiler: what is this?










the one on the left was acquired by me yesterday. did I win?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2014)

here my little crunching station when i am away from my laptop. Gap under laptop is for airflow.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Challenge results Day 1- TechPowerUp leads the challenge!*
> 
> * *Rochester Institute of Technology* is close behind!
> 
> ...



Awesome Work team!!!  Great to see so many other teams rocking too 

Let's keep it up and rock out socks off 

Nice station @MxPhenom 216


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 15, 2014)

@MxPhenom 216, that looks so much "can fall any second"


----------



## Nordic (May 15, 2014)

@MxPhenom 216, back when I had a laptop and crunched on it, I held it up with two thicker school books and put a corsair stock 120mm fan under it. Dropped me 20c.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 15, 2014)

I use 4 small equal-sized wooden blocks to lift my laptop up. And use a large cork to hold the lid just right below the position where the screen goes off. I should take a photo or something...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 15, 2014)

Not having money to spend on computer stuff sucks, when its too easy to look on newegg at a bunch of new stuff!

I want this chip for my fileserver to crunch on.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117287


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Challenge results Day 1- TechPowerUp leads the challenge!*
> 
> * *Rochester Institute of Technology* is close behind!
> 
> ...



Nice nice.... Great job team


----------



## Bow (May 15, 2014)




----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 15, 2014)

Sorry team but my numbers are once again in the dumpster for some unknown reason.


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Sorry team but my numbers are once again in the dumpster for some unknown reason.


Me too. I've got 3 rigs full time, 1 part time, and my phone all evening and night, and I can't believe it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2014)

looks like the cpu should be in my hands for the challenge rig #1 tomorrow. I will finish the build sunday and put it through it's paces. I have already tested all the hardware in hand and have the mobo mounted.


----------



## Bow (May 16, 2014)

I was hot today, CPU fan on my second cruncher running at 100%, its screaming.   Temps at 52c on all six cores.  Opened the side panel and have a small fan blowing on it.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2014)

I blame FAAH for the low points. For that reason, I disabled it yesterday. Although, will be a day or two more till it gets worked out of my buffers.


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I blame FAAH for the low points. For that reason, I disabled it yesterday. Although, will be a day or two more till it gets worked out of my buffers.



I'll give mine another couple of days to see if it clears up before I consider changing my profile....

@Bow - is that using the stock AMD cooler or the AC Freezer cooler?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2014)

I am going to wait it out and see if it clears up, but yes it is the faah vina units causing it. I got some that have be going for 10 hrs or so in a loop.


----------



## Bow (May 16, 2014)

@@Bow - is that using the stock AMD cooler or the AC Freezer cooler?

Unfortunately it's the stock cooler.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got some that have be going for 10 hrs or so in a loop.



I got one that was looping for over 40 hours at the point when I discovered having it. Which was a bit before the challenge started.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I got one that was looping for over 40 hours at the point when I discovered having it. Which was a bit before the challenge started.


We had this problem before with the vina units. They got it straighten out. Hopefully they will straighten these out


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not having money to spend on computer stuff sucks, when its too easy to look on newegg at a bunch of new stuff!
> 
> I want this chip for my fileserver to crunch on.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117287


A fun thing about those xeons, you can't overclock them, but you can undervolt them a huge amount. It is like reverse overclocking. You can get some pretty extreme efficiency that way. I have a little celeron that under load would use 14w, but after undervolted it runs at 7w underload.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 16, 2014)

I'm so jelly of all these crunch rigs

me just sitting here with

Core 2 Duo E4300 @stock (air)
Core 2 Duo E4500 @stock (air)
Snapdragon 800 Quad @stock (passive)
i7-4770 @4.153GHz (water)


I'm also Rank #284 on the Team


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> A fun thing about those xeons, you can't overclock them, but you can undervolt them a huge amount. It is like reverse overclocking. You can get some pretty extreme efficiency that way. I have a little celeron that under load would use 14w, but after undervolted it runs at 7w underload.



Meh, it boosts high enough to warranty the inability to OC IMO


----------



## kenkickr (May 16, 2014)

The house of PC's is in on this action....balls deep.


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Meh, it boosts high enough to warranty the inability to OC IMO


True, but one can undervolt an ivy xeon to a really nice low volts. I used to not be power conscious as power in the northwest is quite cheap, but crunching 24/7 takes its toll even then. Not to mention undervolted makes less heat etc etc etc.


----------



## Eroticus (May 16, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm so jelly of all these crunch rigs
> 
> me just sitting here with
> 
> ...



Some people here with 170 cores xD.

we have no chance to get over 150~100.

Lmao


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> Some people here with 170 cores xD.
> 
> we have no chance to get over 150~100.
> 
> Lmao



I stopped counting my cores already. The core count just changes too often...
That said, my sig is outdated yet again, lol. Should be more cores now and some computers are unlisted. But meeeeeeeeeh


----------



## Eroticus (May 16, 2014)

Vinska said:


> I stopped counting my cores already. The core count just changes too often...
> That said, my sig is outdated yet again, lol. Should be more cores now and some computers are unlisted. But meeeeeeeeeh


LOL 

Why do you have so much PCs  X.x ?

I'm just with my gaming pc..

and galaxy note 2 that every job takes about 30~40 hours LMAO...


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2014)

He managed to convince a college/uni to crunch on his profile for science.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> He managed to convince a college/uni to crunch on his profile for science.



correction: I convinced them to give me the admin password to all those machines and let me run whatever I need to run there.
P.S. A8s, Phenoms, Pentiums and the i3 3220s are university machines. All the rest are mine.

And @Chevalr1c, it's not a collage. It's a university. (Just as it says in the name: Kaunas University of Technology)
So You would not need to guess with "collage/uni" next time, if ever needed.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 16, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> Some people here with 170 cores xD.
> 
> we have no chance to get over 150~100.
> 
> Lmao


lol so true


----------



## Norton (May 16, 2014)

*Challenge results Day 2- TechPowerUp holds a slight lead in the challenge!* 

* *Rochester Institute of Technology* is closing in on us Fast! 
The Challenge thread hasn't updated yet but will update this post if/when they do.

*Great job Team!!!* However, if you have any reserves to bring to the party.... *The time is now to bring them in! *

*If you haven't joined us yet, we could use the extra help to win this Challenge!!! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2014)

Guy's, it looks like Rochester Institute of Technology is going to be a real threat for 1st place in this challenge. As of this morning update, they are outpacing us and our lead has shrunk to 300K +/-. We need to pour it on right now in order to make this work.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 16, 2014)

time to initiate afterburners


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 16, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Guy's, it looks like Rochester Institute of Technology is going to be a real threat for 1st place in this challenge. As of this morning update, they are outpacing us and our lead has shrunk to 300K +/-. We need to pour it on right now in order to make this work.


I've thrown pretty much everything I got in, even stole my old dual core Penryn based laptop from the ex wife to add a couple of extra cores 

I'll add my Nvidia Shield, Fire HDX and Galaxy S4 to the equation, to see if they help a little, heck at this pace pretty soon I'll even find a way to have my son's toy laptop start crunching for our team! 

C'mon people, time to raid your parents, in laws and grandparents homes and install the BOINC client on their PCs while they aren't watching!


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> Some people here with 170 cores xD.
> 
> we have no chance to get over 150~100.
> 
> Lmao


I am somewhere near the top 30. That has mostly to due with me putting out 200k ppd during gpu wu's. But most of the people in that list are MIA and inactive. Most you can fly by in a couple months time.


----------



## manofthem (May 16, 2014)

I wish I had more to throw at this, but I'm tapped out. 

All we can do is give it all we have, and there's no shame in that. However, if anyone had a school/university/office complex the can borrow, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2014)

I have everythong gping full steam but I am deing trolled by faah work units.


----------



## Eroticus (May 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> I am somewhere near the top 30. That has mostly to due with me putting out 200k ppd during gpu wu's. But most of the people in that list are MIA and inactive. Most you can fly by in a couple months time.



how do you get GPU work >< ?

i never had one.


----------



## Nordic (May 16, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> how do you get GPU work >< ?
> 
> i never had one.


You can't at the moment, but they had some I think a little over a hear ago. That doesn't mean that with a little perseverance you can't make it up through the ranks. Most of those people are inactive. Most of the ones at the top top are not there from having 100k ppd but because they did this for 10 years. Its the marathon not a sprint in the long run and we all go at our own pace.


----------



## TRWOV (May 16, 2014)

There hasn't been any since HCC ended.


----------



## Eroticus (May 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> There hasn't been any since HCC ended.


Yeah i know :3 i wonder... xD


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> @MxPhenom 216, back when I had a laptop and crunched on it, I held it up with two thicker school books and put a corsair stock 120mm fan under it. Dropped me 20c.





Vinska said:


> I use 4 small equal-sized wooden blocks to lift my laptop up. And use a large cork to hold the lid just right below the position where the screen goes off. I should take a photo or something...



And I did! Here are the photos:


Spoiler: photos


----------



## Arjai (May 17, 2014)

My Laptop cooling solution.


----------



## Eroticus (May 17, 2014)

Lazy people LOL , it's cost around 20$ + free shipping in ebay and works perfect.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 17, 2014)

I got a cooler master solution for my laptop and it works really well:






It shaves at least 5 degrees off from my max temps  and it was only about $14 on Amazon 


One of my rigs must be down as my throughput went down dramatically in the last update, I'll check as soon as I get back home, man I hate working on Saturdays


----------



## Doc41 (May 17, 2014)

with all the commotion in here i just remembered i could borrow my sister's PC for the challenge ( though a bit late )
has an i3 3220 with 8GB RAM on Win8.1 "it would probably do much better than my own PC"

will update tomorrow.....


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> with all the commotion in here i just remembered i could borrow my sister's PC for the challenge ( though a bit late )
> has an i3 3220 with 8GB RAM on Win8.1 "it would probably do much better than my own PC"
> 
> will update tomorrow.....



We could use all of the help we can get!

Looks like RIT passed us on the last update 

I have 2 cpu's here for 12 threads total but no mobo's for them and only one psu available


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2014)

The challenge page on the WCG site does not seem to update here. I presume you are using the Free-DC site?


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> The challenge page on the WCG site does not seem to update here. I presume you are using the Free-DC site?



Doing my own chart between TPU and RIT from the WCG daily's and FreeDC's updates to see where we are between updates.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2014)

Still no update from the WCG Challenge link so here's my Excel version....






We've dropped into #2 position but are still within striking distance of #1

Great job Team!!!


----------



## Doc41 (May 18, 2014)

BOINC client up and running on third PC,,,, now on 10C/12T


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 18, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I want this. I need this! I want to put the luck I HAVE on this! *Does magic dance and mumbles incoherently*
> 
> *Challenge Giveaway Rig #2 *donated by BarbaricSoul*
> *Specifications/Details*
> ...



All I have to say is good luck and here is what it does-





BTW, I just got a 1055/AsRock 870 MB combo yesterday from THE_MAD_SHOT. I'll be building a new crunching rig with these to replace the 1045t rig I'm donating, and will donate the 1055t rig to a future challenge eventually. Maybe the next challenge, maybe to one after that. But it will be donated eventually.


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> All I have to say is good luck and here is what it does-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! 

FYI- I opened a challenge thread on the WCG website forum:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36819

If you visit the site regularly please post in the thread from time to time- let's see if we can keep it on the first page of "recent threads" over there


----------



## Peter1986C (May 18, 2014)

I just tried to OC Edison to 3.6 GHz (from 3.0), if stable that 20% boost should be helpful. We shall see for the next couple of days whether it "works".


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2014)

I added an old Dell Core2Duo yesterday..........Probably not much but a little is better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Norton (May 19, 2014)

Here's the 5/18 update- we're still losing ground to RIT but we've nearly stopped them from gaining any further ground on us....






*5 days down and 5 more to go... we can do this!!!*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 19, 2014)

Right I figured out the boinc config tool I should have upped my output a bit ill reimage my steambox with a stock Ubuntu and get it crunching, I cant get boinc installed on steam os due to nube linux skills.


----------



## xvi (May 19, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Right I figured out the boinc config tool I should have upped my output a bit ill reimage my steambox with a stock Ubuntu and get it crunching, I cant get boinc installed on steam os due to nube linux skills.


sudo apt-get install boinc-client

Easymode


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 19, 2014)

Yeah but the admin password I don't know stops that working however all is not lost I've ubunto running off a usb stick crunching on my steam box so that's 8 more threads @3.5ghz.
And my steambox image lives on bonus.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 19, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Yeah but the admin password I don't know stops that working however all is not lost I've ubunto running off a usb stick crunching on my steam box so that's 8 more threads @3.5ghz.
> And my steambox image lives on bonus.



I'm pretty sure the password is well documented. AFAIR, the default password matches the default username.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 19, 2014)

I had previously tried that without success but that was early on and might well work now but it's working atm ill mess after the challenge


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> sudo apt-get install boinc-client
> 
> Easymode


OK @xvi, Installed via terminal. Now I need your help locating the config file in Linux.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK @xvi, Installed via terminal. Now I need your help locating the config file in Linux.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/page-2#post-2977756


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/page-2#post-2977756


Awww yeayh!!! Here we go!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 20, 2014)

I don't think it's really needed with the new client.


----------



## yotano211 (May 20, 2014)

I added my 3rd and last laptop, i5 2520m, 2 more cores and 4 more threads (10 core/20 threads) . I also upped my gaming laptop from 4.3 to 4.6. 

My room is a nice sauna. I am sweating to the oldies.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=360

WCG outage on the 21st.


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

Good day today Team!!! We've made up a lot of ground with a strong day and have nearly tied RIT! 





Great job!!!


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> All I have to say is good luck and here is what it does-



Essentially, that rig averages about four days of this i5, per day. ME WANTY!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 20, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> I added my 3rd and last laptop, i5 2520m, 2 more cores and 4 more threads (10 core/20 threads) . I also upped my gaming laptop from 4.3 to 4.6.
> 
> My room is a nice sauna. I am sweating to the oldies.



If You call that a sauna... nah, I should just shut up...


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

@BarbaricSoul , that rig does an average of four days on my i5, PER DAY!!  ME WANT!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 20, 2014)

Full blast: well since 14th non stop full blast 100% usage

3770K





my core2duo laptop


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

I now have the @theonedub rig, my friend purchased, running at 95% idle and 15% in use. So, 2 more cores Crunching!!








I am gonna wait until it finishes one, or both, and then see how it manages <ncpus> set to 3...


----------



## yotano211 (May 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> If You call that a sauna... nah, I should just shut up...


It does feel like a sauna, Its going to be 90-99F this entire week, plus 3 laptops at 100% in a small bedroom.


----------



## Irony (May 20, 2014)

It's hot here too, so happy I live in the basement, lol


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> It does feel like a sauna, Its going to be 90-99F this entire week, plus 3 laptops at 100% in a small bedroom.





Irony said:


> It's hot here too, so happy I live in the basement, lol



Always tricky running full out this late into the season due to heat but we do appreciate everyone that's dealing with it while the Challenge is on! 

Only a few days left... hang in there if you can!


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 20, 2014)

heh, I have similar levels of heat here due to quite a lot of equipment running (and not only computers mind You...)
And it might sounds silly, but I am sitting here in my underwear – too hot otherwise...


----------



## yotano211 (May 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> heh, I have similar levels of heat here due to quite a lot of equipment running (and not only computers mind You...)
> And it might sounds silly, but I am sitting here in my underwear – too hot otherwise...


Same here, with underwear and socks on, haha. The AC is set at 82.


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Why is this all there is in the cconfig file? I wanted to up the <ncpus> on my buddies computer, new BOINC install, and could not find cconfig, until I ran @FordGT90Concept 's utility.

Now it's there but, this is it? Do I need to add it into the cconfig manually?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> @BarbaricSoul , that rig does an average of four days on my i5, PER DAY!!  ME WANT!!



If you think the 1045t has some output-

3930k-




2600k-




860-


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> If you think the 1045t has some output-
> 
> 3930k-
> 
> ...



Here's my 2600k


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 20, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> Same here, with underwear and socks on, haha. The AC is set at 82.



>having the luxury of an AC
me jelly big time



Arjai said:


> Why is this all there is in the cconfig file? I wanted to up the <ncpus> on my buddies computer, new BOINC install, and could not find cconfig, until I ran @FordGT90Concept 's utility.
> Now it's there but, this is it? Do I need to add it into the cconfig manually?



Yes. You have to add the ncpus tag manually. Example of my cc_config.xml on one of my FX-8320

```
<cc_config>
	<options>
		<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
		<ncpus>12</ncpus>
	</options>
</cc_config>
```


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> Very cool!
> 
> FYI- I opened a challenge thread on the WCG website forum:
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,36819
> ...


Done!!!!!!

Buddies Athlon 5000 X2 is now <ncpus>3</ncpus> 


9 WU's at a time...WahLaah!


----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2014)

Little update on our buddy @fullinfusion: his cpu took a dump on him so that's why we haven't seen/heard much from him lately. I don't know if he posted that here yet, but I just wanted to share. Sucks, hardware failure really throws a wrench into the grind


----------



## Norton (May 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Little update on our buddy @fullinfusion: his cpu took a dump on him so that's why we haven't seen/heard much from him lately. I don't know if he posted that here yet, but I just wanted to share. Sucks, hardware failure really throws a wrench into the grind



That sucks! 

I'll PM him later to see if he wants to borrow my i3 for awhile to get him going again... it isn't much but it's better than no rig


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 20, 2014)

Look what my Tegra 4 based Nvidia Shield is getting, I started crunching with it four days ago:






Over 4K daily average! Not bad huh? Is it comparable to a... Pentium 3? What do you guys think?


----------



## Irony (May 20, 2014)

Well shoot, my pentium dual core laptop averages like 4k per day. I should put my tf201 and nexus 4 online


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 20, 2014)

Irony said:


> Well shoot, my pentium dual core laptop averages like 4k per day. I should put my tf201 and nexus 4 online



DO IT! We need more crunching to win this challenge


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 20, 2014)

Irony said:


> Well shoot, my pentium dual core laptop averages like 4k per day. I should put my tf201 and nexus 4 online



Yes you should! every little bit helps


----------



## Arjai (May 20, 2014)

Do I have to wait a day, or, at least, until tonight, to see the new installed BOINC machine in my Devices?


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Do I have to wait a day, or, at least, until tonight, to see the new installed BOINC machine in my Devices?



It takes about 12 to 24 hours for my new devices to start showing up for some reason...


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

*5/20/2014 Update- TechPowerUp take a slight lead!* 





*The end is in sight, 72 hours to go, keep em' crunching Team!!! *


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *5/20/2014 Update- TechPowerUp take a slight lead!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great to see! 

So is it worth to mess with ncpus or anything? I haven't had time to catch up on the news, so if is worth it, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Great to see!
> 
> So is it worth to mess with ncpus or anything? I haven't had time to catch up on the news, so if is worth it, I'll give it a go.



I haven't seen any change yet- positive or negative. It's too early to tell imo.


----------



## Arjai (May 21, 2014)

11 WU's still pending...

If they don't hit tonight, the 22nd is gonna be BIG!!

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=360


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2014)

Wow, I haven't looked at WCG website in a long time.  It is practically alien to me. 

I need to play taps for ye ol' server:

Device Name: server
First result returned: *05/02/2009*
Last Results Returned: 12/17/2013 09:09:25
Total Run Time: 30:134:16:34:36
Points Generated: 23,207,744   
Results Returned: 39,464

Device Name:   server.home.net 
Last Results Returned: *04/14/2014 09:07:18*
Total Run Time: 2:028:17:43:28
Points Generated: 1,666,876  
Results Returned: 2,480











Edit: I have 33 pending validation and 1 pending verification.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 21, 2014)

@FordGT90Concept, I know I might be missing or forgetting something, but what happened to it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2014)

Motherboard blew multiple caps.  It was an LGA 771 so the motherboard by itself would cost more than memory + CPU + motherboard on LGA 1155.  That last result returned was probably within minutes of when the power supply killed it to save it. 

It was in operation since 2007, working on F@H prior to WCG.  I wasn't even aware of BOINC/WCG until Fitseries created a thread about it here.  I was one of TPU's first crunching members and it was my workhorse.


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wasn't even aware of BOINC/WCG until Fitseries created a thread about it here.  I was one of TPU's first crunching members and it was my workhorse.


Here ya go Ford:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-2#post-1226849


----------



## Doc41 (May 21, 2014)

Mine @ 90% usage


i3 @ 100%

Bro's @ 60% because he's always using it


and since we're talking about heat this was yesterday

oh and both mine and my Bro's are in the same room so we can't stay in the room with the A\C off for more than 15min so it's almost running all day


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Here ya go Ford:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-2#post-1226849


Oh wow, it was _that_ thread.  I figured it would be some obscure thread that has now been lost to the sands of time. XD


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2014)

I joined 68 pages later. Funny when I was looking back that it was 5 years ago that I started crunching (May 21, 2009)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-69#post-1393888


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2014)

I just realized it took more than two months to solve the domain controller problem (use BOINC client 5.#).  I still can't believe Berkley abandoned domain  controllers and haven't tried to reintegrate them into newer clients.   My server (Windows Server 2012 R2) is still running 5.10.


----------



## Peter1986C (May 21, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh wow, it was _that_ thread.  I figured it would be some obscure thread that has now been lost to the sands of time. XD



That thread is still alive actually, used daily.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 22, 2014)

I cant wait for the challenge to finish now guys, its been a while since i saw 3D anything, plus I've got a new cpu block a few fans and a can of airduster oh and a dremel, ,I've a plan. and it involves 24/7 crunching  after an Op


----------



## Nordic (May 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> I haven't seen any change yet- positive or negative. It's too early to tell imo.


So far it is looking like any positive is very minimal. I think if anyone might see real gains it is @BUCK NASTY. He went up a few degrees so that means something.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2014)

Update- 5/21/2014. RIT took the day but we are holding a slight overall lead! 





Great job Team! *48* hours to go... we can do it!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 22, 2014)

Ahhhh I get my new CPU tomorrow and I know there isn't much time but hopefully I can kick in a few extra points if all goes well to help out more


----------



## TRWOV (May 22, 2014)

OCing the 3770K now


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 22, 2014)

LOL at my little Llano APU daily results.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 22, 2014)

james888 said:


> So far it is looking like any positive is very minimal. I think if anyone might see real gains it is @BUCK NASTY. He went up a few degrees so that means something.


The CPU was working harder, but erroring like crazy on MCM and CEP2. I changed it back to 48 CPU's.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2014)

I have to take my server down for a bit to install a USB3 front panel for expediting backups.  USB2 is painfully slow.

Edit: It should be back to crunching soon.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 22, 2014)

Guys, one question, once the challenge ends I'm gonna decommission some of my PCs (not too fond of crunching on my laptops at 85+ degrees 24/7 ) question is: how can I make sure they finish whatever tasks have been downloaded but stop fetching new tasks?


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Guys, one question, once the challenge ends I'm gonna decommission some of my PCs (not too fond of crunching on my laptops at 85+ degrees 24/7 ) question is: how can I make sure they finish whatever tasks have been downloaded but stop fetching new tasks?


----------



## Irony (May 23, 2014)

My personal goal was to hit 3,000,000 wcg points during this challenge, just passed it on the last update, 3,000,208. I am quite happy right now; lets win this thing!!


----------



## Bow (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

*Update 5/22/2014*- Our ppd went up but so did RIT's and they hold the lead going into the last day....





*We have about 22 hours left..... full throttle/don't stop now- IF we can pull ahead tomorrow we can win this!!!*


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

Dammit!!!! WE NEED TO WIN THIS!!! It is OUR fricking BIRTHDAY!!! If the damn thing starts on fire, put it out and reboot!! If you need to turn on a box fan full blast to stay cool, do it!! There is ONE thing more important than this Challenge, waking up tomorrow. 

That's it. Priority One is WIN THIS!! 

RIT can win their own BD, THIS one is OURS!!


----------



## agent00skid (May 23, 2014)

Burning in my Athlon 5350.


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2014)

I'd say our "balls are to the wall" and there's not much else we can do regarding our output. We have done a great job thus far as have the other teams; it's been a fine and fun Challenge! 

Obviously I hope tomorrow comes through well for us, but if that doesn't happen, we can and should be proud of what we have accomplished and hold our heads high. 

Let's keep it up


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'd say our "balls are to the wall" and there's not much else we can do regarding our output. We have done a great job thus far as have the other teams; it's been a fine and fun Challenge!
> 
> Obviously I hope tomorrow comes through well for us, but if that doesn't happen, we can and should be proud of what we have accomplished and hold our heads high.
> 
> Let's keep it up


Heads High? That means WINNING!! NOW is not the time for concession speeches, NOW is the TIME to WIN THIS!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2014)

I got my new cpu installed is it to late to jump back in?

Or is it not worth  the time its going to take to run the work?


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I got my new cpu installed is it to late to jump back in?
> 
> Or is it not worth  the time its going to take to run the work?


DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
There is time!! PLEASE!?!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2014)

Arjai said:


> DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There is time!! PLEASE!?!!!


ok doing it now


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> ok doing it now


THANK YOU!!! I NEED this win, um, WE need this win!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2014)

Running


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

Good Night, Buonanotte, Labanakt, Goedenacht, طابت ليلتكم!, Bona nit!

Let us go to sleep KNOWING that TONIGHT, our combined effort can WIN this Challenge!!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2014)

^
I lol when I seen your typing haha

I still dont know what it says but that's what the imagination is for I guess lol

So what time till that's all she wrote end?

Edit the CPU i got replaced is as close to the same batch as can be.

I didn't even screw with it. I popped it into the socket and set the oc settings i had saved in the bios and ran some benches and temps and everything are (is) almost identical. God I should go buy a loto ticket tonight


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2014)

already uploaded my first 8 work load's 

That was fast, she was going nom nom nom lol


----------



## Peter1986C (May 23, 2014)

LAst WCG update states we are close to RIT, although Norton's own stats sya we are being caught up: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2014)

It is going to be a close one


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2014)

three words:
DAMN FRIGGIN HEAT

with this heat and that overclock, my CPU temps are going by 10°C/18°F more than I'd ever want it to reach. In other words, I am worried that I might damage my CPU 

but f*** it, let's crunch!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2014)

Right windows open clocks to max


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Right windows open clocks to max


pardon?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 23, 2014)

And blow on that dam thing!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 23, 2014)

Vinska said:


> pardon?


Windows of the room open for cool air, pc full power.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2014)

ahahaha!
I haven't closed any of my windows for even a bit for the last 3 days.
(Had to close 'em a bit three days ago due to a thunderstorm)
So yeah, not much left to open anymore... and by "not much", I mean "nothing"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 23, 2014)

Normally I turn my computer off at night but I think I'll let it run.  It can contribute about 8 more hours worth of work to WCG and Steam is downloading >25 GiB worth of games so, it's win-win.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 23, 2014)

I was looking at that, damn I would like to win the *Win a GTX Titan with an EK full waterblock and backplate, cause I am starting to build a Watercooling setup for my main rig *


----------



## Irony (May 23, 2014)

Bumped my 8350 to 4.8ghz yesterday, and turned CnQ off. the stupid thing had it throttled to 4ghz. Running 100% load on all my machines, got fans on everything, turned up full blast!


Edit; that titan would be epic. I don't meet the requirements tho, I think the winner is supposed to have 5 million points


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> ^
> I lol when I seen your typing haha
> 
> I still dont know what it says but that's what the imagination is for I guess lol
> ...


It is Good Night, in 6 languages. 

BTW THANK YOU!!! Your combined efforts are what is gonna WIN this THING!!


----------



## Arjai (May 23, 2014)

> already uploaded my first 8 work load's
> It is going to be a close one
> 
> my CPU temps are going by 10°C/18°F more than I'd ever want it to reach. In other words, I am worried that I might damage my CPU
> ...



That's the SPIRIT!!
That's what WIN's This for us!! Each of us pushing the MAX!! 

Thank YOU!! TPU For The WIN!!!


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I was looking at that, damn I would like to win the *Win a GTX Titan with an EK full waterblock and backplate, cause I am starting to build a Watercooling setup for my main rig *


 


Irony said:


> Bumped my 8350 to 4.8ghz yesterday, and turned CnQ off. the stupid thing had it throttled to 4ghz. Running 100% load on all my machines, got fans on everything, turned up full blast!
> 
> 
> Edit; that titan would be epic. I don't meet the requirements tho, I think the winner is supposed to have 5 million points


 
Requirements for the Titan are a bit tight but there are a bunch of folks that are qualified 


Spoiler:  Titan giveaway requirements



* copied from the prize post
- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder (see special requirements)
- Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching
- Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge
- Shipping terms TBD upon award of prize
Special Requirements for GTX Titan giveaway
- will require crunching and folding during the challenge at the Top 20 level in either crunching or folding
- a special drawing will be held requiring opt in
- winner will need to be a current TPU cruncher or folder as of 5/1/2014
- additional details TBA


 
We'll be posting up the list on Saturday at some point 

*About 9 hrs to go until the end of the Challenge... crunch on!!!*


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 23, 2014)

some cores added to my crunching farm... I know it' not so much, but maybe help a little bit.





  (05/23/2014 is a half day)


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 23, 2014)

Spoiler:  Titan giveaway requirements



* copied from the prize post
- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder (see special requirements)
- Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching (I would do)
- Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge (In the challenge? or global? has I got 90 millions for TPU total  )
- Shipping terms TBD upon award of prize
Special Requirements for GTX Titan giveaway
- will require crunching and folding during the challenge at the Top 20 level in either crunching or folding Only you guys see if we are in the top 20?
- a special drawing will be held requiring opt in
- winner will need to be a current TPU cruncher or folder as of 5/1/2014
- additional details TBA


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2014)

Shame most crunchers don't qualify for the Titan, oh well, we shall still make our best effort, c'mon guys, final lap, it's gonna be a photo finish!


----------



## manofthem (May 23, 2014)

This thread is so full of WIN, it's unbelievable!  Everybody's giving 200%!
  

I lament not being able to commandeer more pcs for this challenge.


----------



## xvi (May 23, 2014)

Just got a server in at work, but one of the drives failed (stupid 15k SAS drive). I hope it's not too late. Dell PowerEdge 2950, dual Xeon 5150 2.67GHz, Vmware ESXi host, Ubuntu Server guest.

Edit:


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 23, 2014)

should manage to drop in a few WUs in time
Good job, mate!


----------



## xvi (May 23, 2014)

I've set it to report immediately and it's running MCM with a 2h 55m estimate per WU. I'm not sure if FAAH will have shorter WU times.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 23, 2014)

doing 5 millions in the challenge, that is an hard work xD

I should put boinc on the 15 server I got at work xD (I don't think people would like that) Plus the 100 PCS (like 10% xD)


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> *doing 5 millions in the challenge*, that is an hard work xD
> 
> I should put boinc on the 15 server I got at work xD (I don't think people would like that) Plus the 100 PCS (like 10% xD)



For the Titan drawing:
- 5 million total by the end of the challenge in crunching or folding not 5 million in the challenge
- crunching AND folding during the challenge at the Top 20 level in at least one of them
- we'll create a seperate thread for the Titan drawing and a list of those qualified will be in the OP
- those on the list will need to opt in if they want to be included
- etc... balance of terms in the prize post 

*6 hrs to go.... keep the hammers down!*


----------



## TRWOV (May 23, 2014)

*crosses fingers for Titan*

hey, MadShot, did you get the CPU? I haven't seen more updates on USPS.com


----------



## Nordic (May 23, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> I was looking at that, damn I would like to win the *Win a GTX Titan with an EK full waterblock and backplate, cause I am starting to build a Watercooling setup for my main rig *


I think we all would, or at least most. That is one fine fine prize. I would think it would be the top 20 over the whole challenge, but I do not know. I am certainly opting in.



I can see that every tpu cruncher who is in the top 20 over the last 7 days has greater than 5 million. These names here are ordered by points accumulated in the last 7 days. So here in an unofficial list of which crunches are probably eligible for the titan.


Spoiler


----------



## adulaamin (May 23, 2014)

*crosses fingers for a TPU WIN!*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2014)

Certainty count me in for the titan then and yes I'd fold the snot out of it.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 23, 2014)

come on Team... we can win this


----------



## Bow (May 23, 2014)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 23, 2014)

Wish I had access to my main rig. that 4770k would pull some sweet numbers!


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> *crosses fingers for a TPU WIN!*





night.fox said:


> come on Team... we can win this



If we can beat RIT by 65k points (BOINC) on the final update we can take home the win  We caught up by about 25k on the last update! 

Maybe we can catch a little luck and they will idle down as the long holiday weekend approaches


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 23, 2014)

We can do it! TPU FTW!!!!


----------



## johnspack (May 23, 2014)

Dumping what I can....  stupid 13000 wus,  1.5days for each.  Wish the beta wus were still coming....


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> If we can beat RIT by 65k points (BOINC) on the final update we can take home the win  We caught up by about 25k on the last update!
> 
> Maybe we can catch a little luck and they will idle down as the long holiday weekend approaches



yeah, but only few hours left..... lets just wish they have a total blackout electricity for an hour or so.  kidding.

Oh well, even if we dont win, its a nice that we fight until the end.

After this challenge, need to power down my rig for a while. been running straight for the past few days


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> For the Titan drawing:
> - *those on the list will need to opt in if they want to be included*
> - etc... balance of terms in the prize post
> 
> *6 hrs to go.... keep the hammers down!*


I'm not going to be here this weekend to opt in.  Neither will MX500.


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm not going to be here this weekend to opt in.  Neither will MX500.



Everyone elligible will have the opportunity to opt in....


----------



## theonedub (May 23, 2014)

I know everyone is excited over the great prizes lined up for this challenge, but lets focus on finishing strong then we can switch to fawning over the hardware


----------



## Norton (May 23, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I know everyone is excited over the great prizes lined up for this challenge, but lets focus on finishing strong then we can switch to fawning over the hardware



^^^ This! 


*2 hours to go!!!!*

*FYI- *If you have access to your rig(s) it may be useful to check to make sure nearly complete work isn't stopped before it's finished by a long duration high priority wu... selected usage of pause/resume may be your friend in this case


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 23, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I know everyone is excited over the great prizes lined up for this challenge, but lets focus on finishing strong then we can switch to fawning over the hardware



well I am not excited about the great prize.... as it was only those who resides in greater america or US or wherever


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2014)

I'm excited about powering down and cutting some holes out of my case , , fitting more fans and finally a decent cpu waterblock Sunday.
First a bit of partyin while the crunching rolls on, adapt and overcome

How do I force upload on ubuntoo ?


----------



## xvi (May 24, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I'm excited about powering down and cutting some holes out of my case , , fitting more fans and finally a decent cpu waterblock Sunday.
> First a bit of partyin while the crunching rolls on, adapt and overcome
> 
> How do I force upload on ubuntoo ?


I'm taking a wild stab here, but assuming you're talking about command-line, I *think* it's  
	
	



```
boinccmd --network_available
```
If you mean via the GUI, then it's considerably simpler. You want this bad boy right here.
Edit: I lied. It's this.






Spoiler


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 24, 2014)

Ty mine had all been sent through anyway luckily


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2014)

wow, my OC surely did something...


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2014)

*Results!*
By the numbers, we didn't get the win....






However.... *we faced a higher output Team, increased our output by close to 60%, and missed by one half of one percent!!! *

*Take a bow Team, you guys did great!!!*


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 24, 2014)

We tried our best! The numbers speak for themselves, what an awesome turnout! Thank you TPU team, you guys rock!


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2014)

Now that the challenge has ended....

We will likely do the main prize drawing on Saturday afternoon and get the Titan drawing started as well. 

In the meantime...

We invite all that have joined up to stick around awhile and continue to help out and for everyone to consider giving the folding Team a hand to thank them for the help they gave us in the challenge 

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2014)

*TPU &  RIT
*









Great work team, we truly did an awesome job. Feels good to have increased our output by so much for a good while too. Also, great work Captain in organizing and orchestrating the challenge. 

   *@EVERYONE*


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Results!*
> By the numbers, we didn't get the win....
> 
> 
> ...



huh? The challenge page shows us on 1st: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> huh? The challenge page shows us on 1st: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6628



Last update on that link was on 5/20/2014 (see my sheet as a reference)- If WCG keeps it that way then we win by error, I would prefer to take #2 spot without dispute or an asterik*


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 24, 2014)

He might have a point, the link states the table was updated today, 3 hrs ago:



> Statistics Last Updated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know, maybe it's a glitch, and don't want to dispute the great work RIT did for the challenge, I just want to have some hope


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2014)

Please look at the Daily Numbers post....We Won!!


----------



## Bow (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2014)

What is the dispute? 

*We WON!!
*


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2014)

The thing is that, apparently, the stats froze on 20/5 even though it says otherwise. Have you contacted WCG about this, Norton?


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> The thing is that, apparently, the stats froze on 20/5 even though it says otherwise. Have you contacted WCG about this, Norton?



They were delayed even getting that 5/20 update done so I'll give them a few days to see if their stats correct this automatically


----------



## yotano211 (May 24, 2014)

woohoo, I can power down and cool down my room.


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> They were delayed even getting that 5/20 update done so I'll give them a few days to see if their stats correct this automatically


WTF? What a let down!!

2,559,298.89 RIT AVG PPD
143.00 PP Hour, 90 Members.
?

They must have gotten a hold of the IT department.

Our #'s
4,380,486.38 AVG PPD
287.92 PP Hour, 589 Members.

Did anybody see this coming? I thought our competition was gonna come by way of France, not Rochester, NY!!


----------



## yotano211 (May 24, 2014)

Arjai said:


> WTF? What a let down!!
> 
> 2,559,298.89 RIT AVG PPD
> 143.00 PP Hour, 90 Members.
> ...



I rather lose to our own to then to some frenchies.


----------



## Arjai (May 24, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> I rather lose to our own to then to some frenchies.


LOL


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 24, 2014)

well its a long shot. and we did a good close up match. We have tried our best. 

Anyway, good job team


----------



## Peter1986C (May 24, 2014)

Good match certainly.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 24, 2014)

Great job team


----------



## TheHunter (May 24, 2014)

Ah, so it ended or I can still enter?

That Titan price looks juicy would love to get my hands on that


----------



## TRWOV (May 24, 2014)

Ended yesterday


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

Hey Team,

Spent a few hours this afternoon going over the prize lists, etc.. .

- The challenge list is drafted and we'll be giving it a final review and start drawing names within the next hour or so

- The Titan Giveaway list has been drafted and sent to @the54thvoid to have a look and we'll start that thread once that is done

Stay tuned....


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

@Z77 where are you located? Need to know this so I can put you on the right prize list 

Post or PM this info when you get a chance- either way is fine


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm not going to be here this weekend to opt in.  Neither will MX500.


Im in for the Titan drawing already contacted Norton.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

*Prize winners- first batch* 
- *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by mx500torid *winner* @t_ski
- *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow *winner-* @T-Bob
-* $25 PayPal gift *- provided by Norton *winner-* @moonboystrikesback
-* $25 PayPal gift *- provided by Norton *winner-* @n3rdf1ght3r
- *$20 PayPal gift* - provided by fullinfusion *winner-* @agent00skid

*Hardware/Software Prizes- second batch*
- *Sentey Revolution Pro mouse* - provided by sneekypete* *winner* @xvi
- *Enermax Liqtech 120S AIO cooler*- provided by sneekypete* *winner* @mx500torid
-*Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard* provided by stinger608* *winner* @HammerON
-* Buffalo MiniStation Extreme 1TB* provided by AthlonX2* *winner* @manofthem
- *Vantec NexStar WiFi enclosure* provided by AthlonX2* *winner* @15th Warlock
- *LaCie Fuel 1TB* provided by AthlonX2* *winner* @Irony
- *Cooler Master 212+ cpu cooler* - provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt* *winner* @m&m's
  - *Nvidia 8800GTS gpu* - provided by ThE_MaD_ShOt *winner* @stinger608

*Cruncher rig winners!
Challenge Giveaway Rig #1*- donated by various members of our crunching/folding Teams
*Winner-* @james888

*Challenge Giveaway Rig #2 *donated by BarbaricSoul*
*Winner-* @kenkickr


Congrats... you're all winners


----------



## mx500torid (May 25, 2014)

Send me your paypal and Ill get that out to you t_ski. Congratulations!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

Just waiting on some # picks for the rest of the prizes- should have them up in about 30 min.... sorry for the delay


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just waiting on some # picks for the rest of the prizes- should have them up in about 30 min.... sorry for the delay




No worries Capt'n. You been working your butt of on this entire challenge!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Prize winners- first batch*
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by mx500torid *winner* @t_ski
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow *winner-* @T-Bob
> -* $25 PayPal gift *- provided by Norton *winner-* @moonboystrikesback
> ...



Next batch is up- congrats to the winners! 

*note- I have the prizes donated by @AthlonX2 so I will contact those winners


----------



## stinger608 (May 25, 2014)

I just shot a PM to HammerON to get the shipping information for the Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard.


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2014)

Oh boy, I won something! 

Thanks @AthlonX2


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Prize winners- first batch*
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by mx500torid *winner* @t_ski
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow *winner-* @T-Bob
> -* $25 PayPal gift *- provided by Norton *winner-* @moonboystrikesback
> ...



Cruncher rig winners picked... congrats to @james888 and @kenkickr !!!


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to all the contributors!


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

Great job all!!! 

I'll be contacting the following Team members at some point tomorrow to coordinate their prizes with them:
@xvi
@mx500torid
@manofthem
@15th Warlock
@Irony
@moonboystrikesback
@n3rdf1ght3r

Too tired to do it tonight 

Quick FYI- The Titan drawing is seperate from this one. If you're eligible for the Titan, winning a prize now will not affect your chances


----------



## agent00skid (May 25, 2014)

I have received my prize. Thanks to Fullinfusion. And great going everyone.


----------



## Irony (May 25, 2014)

Ermahgerd!! I won something! And I was actually hoping for that prize, lol. 

This was an awesome challenge. even if we lost by a little, we fought like sirs to the end!


----------



## moonboystrikesback (May 25, 2014)

Holy guacamole! Thanks for the prize!  I look forward to crunching for TPU's second decade of awesomeness.


----------



## Arjai (May 25, 2014)

Waaaaaaa, I wanted the @BarbaricSoul Cruncher rig


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job all!!!
> 
> I'll be contacting the following Team members at some point tomorrow to coordinate their prizes with them:
> @xvi
> ...



Thank you guys! This team rocks! It was lots of fun crunching with you, and there's no doubt in my mind TPU has the best tech community in the world! 

Thanks again to everyone who crunched for with us, and specially to everyone who donated these awesome prizes!


----------



## Lightofhonor (May 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Prize winners- first batch*
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by mx500torid *winner* @t_ski
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow *winner-* @T-Bob
> -* $25 PayPal gift *- provided by Norton *winner-* @moonboystrikesback
> ...


Gah! Missed Pie on the last day by so little and didn't win a prize. 

Congrats to all our winners! We'll beat them next time.


----------



## Nordic (May 25, 2014)

Good work team! We did great, not sure if we won but we really pulled out some great numbers. 18k to get pie!!!

I see I won a crunching rig. I will contact the necessary people on Monday as I am out of town. Keeping in contact for end of challenge stuff such as keeping up to date and the titan.

A big thanks to those who joined us part time.


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I just shot a PM to HammerON to get the shipping information for the Thermaltake esports Challenger Pro keyboard.


Thanks @stinger608

Thanks again to Captain Norton and the other crunching members for the challenge and prizes


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 25, 2014)

@stinger608 , @james888, @m&m's, congrats guys and pm me your address's so I can get your prizes out to you. An congrats to all winners and the team for a great challenge.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

*Titan giveaway thread is up and running:*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...birthday-wcg-challenge-titan-giveaway.201186/


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 25, 2014)

Sorry Arjai, but in all honesty, I couldn't be happier with @kenkickr winning the cruncher. I about gave it to him last month (not exactly sure why he said not to worry about it), but I am happy it is going to him after all.


----------



## Bow (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations everyone


----------



## sneekypeet (May 25, 2014)

I need some addresses


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> I need some addresses



I'll get them over to you as soon as I get some PM'ing done.... hopefully by tonight


----------



## Norton (May 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> Great job all!!!
> 
> I'll be contacting the following Team members at some point tomorrow to coordinate their prizes with them:
> @xvi
> ...



PM's sent


----------



## sneekypeet (May 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll get them over to you as soon as I get some PM'ing done.... hopefully by tonight



mx500 found me and provided an address, I just need it from @xvi


----------



## m&m's (May 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Prize winners- first batch*
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by mx500torid *winner* @t_ski
> - *$25 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow *winner-* @T-Bob
> -* $25 PayPal gift *- provided by Norton *winner-* @moonboystrikesback
> ...





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @stinger608 , @james888, @m&m's, congrats guys and pm me your address's so I can get your prizes out to you. An congrats to all winners and the team for a great challenge.



Thank you, but I'll decline the prize. A huge thank you for the time you all dedicated for that challenge and for the power and time you give to WCG!


----------



## Peter1986C (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations to all prize winners.


----------



## mx500torid (May 26, 2014)

t_ski paid!!


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> t_ski paid!!



I knew he was good for the money


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2014)

Congratz to all! Thank you so much TPU for holding the greatest challenge of yet. I love when we all come together and beat the snot out of the other teams!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 26, 2014)

Congratz All!!! TPU FTW!!!


----------



## TheHunter (May 26, 2014)

Damn lots of familiar faces, guess I would have had a change after all 

Congrats to all winners! :thumbup:


----------



## t_ski (May 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I knew he was good for the money


IDK what that means..


----------



## manofthem (May 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> IDK what that means..



All good, all good


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2014)

*Update(s)*

- Prizes are on their way for @manofthem, @15th Warlock, and @Irony 

- Paypal gifts to be sent out this evening for @moonboystrikesback and @n3rdf1ght3r 

- The CM 212+ cooler donated by @ThE_MaD_ShOt was put back into the prize pool and will be sent to @BarbaricSoul for the cruncher rig he's building that is planned for donation at a later date.

Thanks again to All who helped make this challenge a success!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2014)

And here is a couple pics of the crunching rig james888 won. I will be shipping it to him next week sometime after I get to os loaded. Again a special thanks to all involved in this build.


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And here is a couple pics of the crunching rig james888 won. I will be shipping it to him next week sometime after I get to os loaded. Again a special thanks to all involved in this build.


You cable managed and everything! Looks great in that fractal case tool.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2014)

james888 said:


> You cable managed and everything! Looks great in that fractal case tool.


Of course I did,  I don't play around LOL


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2014)

Great job Mad Shot!


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Of course I did,  I don't play around LOL


Well... that heatsink is not very shiney. It could use a little polishing....


Just joking!


----------



## TRWOV (May 30, 2014)

With a hyper 212 in push pull you'd better get that baby to 3Ghz and beyond


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> With a hyper 212 in push pull you'd better get that baby to 3Ghz and beyond


What can I expect from overclocking? I havn't yet decided if I want to pursue that, or run undervolted over the summer.


----------



## TRWOV (May 30, 2014)

I was using it on an ECS A780LM-M2 (barebones 95w rated board) and managed to get 3Ghz (13x230) on the stock voltage. I think you could at least up it to 260 with a slight bump and I've seen a handful of these X4s running on 300Mhz bus at 1.48v or so.

Remember to adjust RAM, NB and HT dividers.


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I was using it on an ECS A780LM-M2 (barebones 95w rated board) and managed to get 3Ghz (13x230) on the stock voltage. I think you could at least up it to 260 with a slight bump and I've seen a handful of these X4s running on 300Mhz bus at 1.48v or so.
> 
> Remember to adjust RAM, NB and HT dividers.


I might aim for 3ghz at the lowest stable voltage then.


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Enjoy the rig @james888, it looks pretty awesome!!!   Thanks @ThE_MaD_ShOt


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 31, 2014)

congratulations to all winners. (been offline for a week).


----------

